# Blaze King NG stoves?



## SmokeyCity (Sep 18, 2014)

Have decided to replace my little Hitzer anthracite coal stove that has been heating my bedroom with a vented NG stove. 

I looked at the Blaze King site and saw three NG gas stoves. One is very efficient (Torino II ) and one is pretty and aesthetic  (Tuscany). The third one is neither efficient or aesthetic.

Anyone have any knowledge/experience with these Blaze King Nat Gas vented stoves?

smokey


----------



## Heatsource (Sep 18, 2014)

great heaters, I've sold all of those and had great customer feedback.
well built and the best warrantee out there!

they last too, still servicing models 20yrs old


----------



## SmokeyCity (Sep 18, 2014)

I called several PA. dealers. Most don't deal with the gas stove side of things, and none of them have any in stock or know much about them.
Still looking for a PA  dealer who can even give me a price.

Can you tell me (or how to find)  a ballpark list price for their gas stoves?

I know it always costs more by the time Blaze King stuff gets to the east coast dealers but a ball park MSRP would be helpful.






A1Stoves.com said:


> great heaters, I've sold all of those and had great customer feedback.
> well built and the best warrantee out there!
> 
> they last too, still servicing models 20yrs old


----------



## Tenn Dave (Sep 18, 2014)

SmokeyCity said:


> Have decided to replace my little Hitzer anthracite coal stove that has been heating my bedroom with a vented NG stove.
> 
> I looked at the Blaze King site and saw three NG gas stoves. One is very efficient (Torino II ) and one is pretty and aesthetic  (Tuscany). The third one is neither efficient or aesthetic.
> 
> ...


Also check out some of the Woodstock NG stoves.  Both companies are excellent.


----------



## R'Lee (Sep 19, 2014)

Look on the BK website for "their" list of dealers in your area...  BK sometimes offers East Coast dealers a bulk deal on the freight factor.  Good luck


----------



## R'Lee (Sep 19, 2014)

Btw, I did my "ballpark" MSRP via a Google search and,  came up with another out of state dealer with price (s); using that as a benchmark, when I got my quote via the BK site listings, my dealer unknowingly beat the others guys pricing...  I was prepared to spend the $ because I did my research and, knew exactly what I wanted (*& why).   Was very pleased at the end...  still am actually (*ha)


----------



## SmokeyCity (Sep 23, 2014)

Have not found any PA dealers who have any NG stoves in stock.  Have decided to go for a BK CAT stove instead.  The right CAT stove should give me burn times comparable to my existing coal stove.

NG is just so much cleaner and simple. Oh well, at least the wood is free.




A1Stoves.com said:


> great heaters, I've sold all of those and had great customer feedback.
> well built and the best warrantee out there!
> 
> they last too, still servicing models 20yrs old


----------

